# The November All or Nothing Contest



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Allright so this is how this will work, every month a thread will be posted. Included will be a list on Regulation laker games for that month and that month only... your job will be to predict the lakers record for that month... whats up for stake is a 25,000 Ucash Prize... This will be open to all Fans. However in order to win You must get the record *exactly* right or no one will win at all... in event that happens (im sure it will) 5000 will be rolled over to the next months contest... so December would be 30,000 Ucash points... The Contest will be open until 3 Hours Prior to the First Game in Each Month... (That Means a little over 2 weeks for november) I will make a thread for the next month a few days before. When the Entry Date has passed i will copy your prediction and paste it in my post to avoid cheeting:naughty: 

Now in addition to this thread, either Weasel, another laker mod or I will post another Prediction contest worth somewhere around 5000 where the closet person will win... so hey, will them both and you have won a sweet 30,000 (or more)... :cheers:
*
*More than one person can choose the same prediction, the prize (if won) would be split**
​ <table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr class="colhead"><td width="11%">NOVEMBER</td> <td width="20%">OPPONENT</td> <td width="16%">TIME (ET)</td> <td width="15%">
</td> <td width="15%">
</td> <td align="center">
</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 2</td> <td><nobr>at Denver</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Thu 3</td> <td><nobr>Phoenix</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 6</td> <td><nobr>Denver</nobr></td> <td> 9:30 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Tue 8</td> <td><nobr>at Atlanta</nobr></td> <td> 7:00 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 9</td> <td><nobr>at Minnesota</nobr></td> <td> 8:00 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 11</td> <td><nobr>at Philadelphia</nobr></td> <td> 8:00 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Mon 14</td> <td><nobr>at Memphis</nobr></td> <td> 8:00 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 16</td> <td><nobr>New York</nobr></td> <td> 10:00 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 18</td> <td><nobr>LA Clippers</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 20</td> <td><nobr>Chicago</nobr></td> <td> 9:30 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Thu 24</td> <td><nobr>Seattle</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 27</td> <td><nobr>New Jersey</nobr></td> <td> 9:30 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Tue 29</td> <td><nobr>at San Antonio</nobr></td> <td> 8:30 PM</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
​


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Being a "rookie" here...what are Ucash points???


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Being a "rookie" here...what are Ucash Points???



Ucash are points you see under your name, If you go to your pull down menu under "store" it will give you the option of things you can buy, Suck as a glowing user name , Italiczied etc etc.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Being a "rookie" here...what are Ucash Points???


On the left side of the screen where it has your name, avatar and location, there should be a spot where it says points. Those points (Ucash)are like money that you receive after each post, rep, or if somebody donates some to you. You used those points to buy modifiers for your username and a couple of other things at the BBB.nets store.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great idea. Is this the thread?

I call on dibs on 7-6


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

they'll go 8 and 5


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Great idea. Is this the thread?
> 
> I call on dibs on 7-6


yes this is the thread, and i should have made this clear, more than one person can have the same prediction, the pot (if won) would be split... but im sure you knew that, so onwards!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes, but nobody would dare copy my prediction.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im goin to say 9-4.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I'll cross my fingers and say 10-3.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Who dares to say *12-1* or *13*-*0*?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

they got a pretty tough lineup...im gonna go with *5-8*


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Im goin with 11-2


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

SharpShooter said:


> Im goin with 11-2


i dunno if u were in a coma for a year or somethin but the lakers dont have shaq ne more


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

forget shaq, we have phil and lamar now...


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

6-7

Hope I'm wrong but who knows.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

8 - 5


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm thinking 6-7.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> I'm thinking 6-7.


I should have your head for that. Copy someone else. JK.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

4-9


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If we finish the opening month above .500, you have to consider it a success. Getting comfortable with each other and the triangle is going to take a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'm thinking 6-7 as well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

3-10


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> If we finish the opening month above .500, you have to consider it a success. Getting comfortable with each other and the triangle is going to take a considerable amount of time.


if we finish above .500 id be extremely happy...specially with that tough opening month


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

EHL said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking 6-7 as well.


3's a crowd EHL. :crowded: How about we teach hobojoe a little lesson :boxing: :joke:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

7-6.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

pretty wide range of guesses haha i think we got as high as 11-2 and a low of 3-10

just goes to show that no one really knows wut the lakers are gonna do this year


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

TheKid, was that just to make me say something? Or was that really what you thought.

Oh well, just remember who said it 1st.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

7-6


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Wed 2 at Denver 10:30 PM-Lose



Thu 3 Phoenix 10:30 PM-Lose



Sun 6 Denver 9:30 PM-Win



Tue 8 at Atlanta 7:00 PM-Win



Wed 9 at Minnesota 8:00 PM-Lose 



Fri 11 at Philadelphia 8:00 PM-Win 



Mon 14 at Memphis 8:00 PM-Lose 



Wed 16 New York 10:00 PM-Lose 



Fri 18 LA Clippers 10:30 PM-Win 



Sun 20 Chicago 9:30 PM-Win



Thu 24 Seattle 10:30 PM-Lose 



Sun 27 New Jersey 9:30 PM-Lose 



Tue 29 at San Antonio 8:30 PM-Lose



Prediction-5-8


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, so far it's 5,000 ucash points each for the 6-7 club. It obviously currently has 5 members. Will *you* be next?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> TheKid, was that just to make me say something? Or was that really what you thought.
> 
> Oh well, just remember who said it 1st.


No. That was what I thought. And I changed to 7-6 before you posted.


----------



## Tracyfan56 (Oct 8, 2005)

I got 7-6. Thanks GOOD LUCK


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

5-8


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> 5-8


damn you lol


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

8-5


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Im goin to say 9-4.


o crud, cubanlaker...

well, i too am thinking 9-4... :curse: 

hehe... :angel:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

5-8


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

you know the safe pick for a laker fan would be 7-6. one game over .500 though is a little too safe.
i wanna say 8-5 but my boy cubanlaker already picked that one. 9 wins yeah but latley i like even numbers. im gonna say *10-3* :whoknows: so i can have a chance at winning but somewhere just about .500 would be seem more likely. lakers lose in denver, against memphis, and in san antonio.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

4-9


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NOVEMBER OPPONENT TIME (ET) 


Wed 2 at Denver 10:30 PM Loss
Thu 3 Phoenix 10:30 PM Win	
Sun 6 Denver 9:30 PM Loss
Tue 8 at Atlanta 7:00 PM Win
Wed 9 at Minnesota 8:00 PM Win
Fri 11 at Philadelphia 8:00 PM Loss
Mon 14 at Memphis 8:00 PM Win
Wed 16 New York 10:00 PM	Win
Fri 18 LA Clippers 10:30 PM Loss
Sun 20 Chicago 9:30 PM Win
Thu 24 Seattle 10:30 PM Win
Sun 27 New Jersey 9:30 PM Loss
Tue 29 at San Antonio 8:30 PM Loss

7-6 ( Yeah, I know its not going to happen, but what the hell.. I dont want to split all the cash, I want it all!!!)


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

9-4 baby


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll go with 8 and 5.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> NOVEMBER OPPONENT TIME (ET)
> 
> 
> Wed 2 at Denver 10:30 PM Loss
> ...


 You will have to split with me. I already picked 7-6


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wed 2 at Denver 10:30 PM 
Thu 3 Phoenix 10:30 PM 
Sun 6 Denver 9:30 PM 
Tue 8 at Atlanta 7:00 PM 
Wed 9 at Minnesota 8:00 PM 
Fri 11 at Philadelphia 8:00 PM 
Mon 14 at Memphis 8:00 PM 
Wed 16 New York 10:00 PM	
Fri 18 LA Clippers 10:30 PM 
Sun 20 Chicago 9:30 PM 
Thu 24 Seattle 10:30 PM 
Sun 27 New Jersey 9:30 PM 
Tue 29 at San Antonio 8:30 PM 

L-W-W-W-W-L-W-W-W-L-W-W-L

9-4! :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So its Paulo, Legion, Blink and I in the 9-4 crew.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> So its Paulo, Legion, Blink and I in the 9-4 crew.



AKA "The better be extrememly religious group"


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> AKA "The better be extrememly religious group"



LOL


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

As of Sat, Oct 29 2:23 PST
If you Revise your prediction please do something like **prediction revised* *at the top of your post...

Brian34Cook *3-10*
The Birdman *4-9*
white360 *4-9*
musiclexer *5-8*
KobeBryant08 *5-8*
BBB *5-8*
X-Factor *5-8*
EHL *6-7*
hobojoe *6-7*
Laker Superstar 34 *6-7*
Lakers Own *7-6*
Tracyfan56 *7-6*
CDRacingZX6R * 7-6*
Bartholomew Hunt *7-6*
The One *8-5*
Scuall *8-5*
LJD *8-5*
thug_immortal8 *8-5*
CubanLaker *9-4*
Blink4 *9-4*
PauloCatarino * 9-4*
The Legion Lakers *9-4*
Laker Freak *10-3*
KillWill *10-3*
SharpShooter *11-2

*we have 25 predictions, if you tell your friends and we get up to 50 entries, by closing i will raise the stakes for this month to 30,000** 


<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll say 7-6.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Lets see 8-5


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

8-5


----------



## la287 (Oct 15, 2005)

9-4


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

when do u stop takin predictions? nov.1?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3 hours before tipoff, in every first game of the month


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

3-8. 


Don't hurt me..........=(


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> 3-8.
> 
> 
> Don't hurt me..........=(


 i can personally guarentee you, you wont win as you are 2 games short


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Isn't there 12 games? Maybe I counted wrong. 

5 - 8


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

lol, even if there was 12 games you'd be a game short Sunsfan.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We Have 30 Predictions... 20 More By 4:30 Wed For An Increased Stake to 30,000 
Invite your Friends!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 hours 2 hours remaining!!!


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

10-3


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This Contest Is Closed


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Final Predictions...

 Brian34Cook *3-10*
The Birdman *4-9*
 white360 *4-9*
musiclexer *5-8*
SunsFan57 *5-8*
KobeBryant08 *5-8*
BBB *5-8*
X-Factor *5-8*
EHL *6-7*
 hobojoe *6-7*
 Laker Superstar 34 *6-7*
Damian Necronamous* 7-6*
 Lakers Own *7-6*
 Tracyfan56 *7-6*
 CDRacingZX6R * 7-6*
 Bartholomew Hunt *7-6*
The One *8-5*
 Scuall *8-5*
 LJD *8-5*
 Zidane *8-5*
 Steez*8-5*
 thug_immortal8 *8-5*
CubanLaker *9-4*
 Blink4 *9-4*
 La287 * 9-4*
PauloCatarino * 9-4*
 The Legion Lakers *9-4*
Laker Freak *10-3*
 Luckylakers *10-3*
 KillWill *10-3*
 SharpShooter *11-2*

Winner Determined On November 29
Ucash Given On November 30
*
Red = Eliminated*​


----------

